# Frog hitches ride with snake to flee floods



## Rox.n.Lix (Jan 15, 2011)

Of all the startling images to have come out from the Queensland floods, this has to be the most unusual — a green frog hitching a ride on the back of a brown snake.

*Published On:* -
*Source:* Nine MSN News

*Go to Original Article*


----------

